# Begoño", el deleznable calificativo con el que se refieren a la esposa de Pedro Sánchez y que indigna a las redes



## cuñado de bar (1 Jul 2022)

Informalia
1/07/2022 - 11:15



Una de las protagonistas de esta histórica Cumbre de la OTAN que se ha celebrado en Madrid ha sido *Begoña Gómez*, la esposa del presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*. La catedrática ha sido bien valorada, como la *reina Letizia*, en la agenda alternativa y también ha recibido críticas positivas por sus elecciones estilísticas.

*Lea también*: *Begoña Gómez arrima el hombro a la OTAN y triunfa en el Prado con vestido rojo 'made in Spain'*

No obstante, los detractores del líder socialista se han dirigido a ella con el desagradable término de "Begoño" para meterse con su aspecto físico, críticas malintencionadas que nadie merece por ningún motivo. Por este motivo, las redes se han indignado en las últimas horas y han salido en su defensa, hasta el punto de que el tema se ha convertido en tendencia. 
Te recomendamos





"Hay dos clases de persona las que esto les haría gracia: a los menores de ocho años o a quienes tengan ciertas taras mentales", "Es propio de mentes básicas e infantiles. Dan auténtica pena y vergüenza" o "Estáis enfermos de odio", escribieron algunos. 
























*Lea también* - *Pedro Sánchez y Begoña Gómez sustituyen a los Reyes en el Museo del Prado: concierto sinfónico y cena de José Andrés*
Begoña Gómez también ha participado en la agenda no alternativa de la OTAN. El lunes recibió en Moncloa a Jill Biden en un encuentro que fue solicitado por la primera dama estadounidense. El miércoles viajó con doña Letizia hasta La Granja de Segovia para realizar un tour turístico con las acompañantes (y los dos acompañantes) de los mandatarios mundiales. Por la noche, en la cena oficial que tuvo lugar en el Museo del Prado, deslumbró con un diseño rojo.



"Begoño", el deleznable calificativo con el que se refieren a la esposa de Pedro Sánchez y que indigna a las redes (eleconomista.es) 

Otro vocablo nuevo que pasa a la gente. Primero charo y ahora Begoño.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (1 Jul 2022)

Se hará viral, ahora Begoño se llamara a toda mujer hombruna.


----------



## Sardónica (1 Jul 2022)

Pues que se la saque.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Jul 2022)

Efecto Streisand


----------



## cinamomo (1 Jul 2022)

Catedrática


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## °YoMismo° (1 Jul 2022)

En verdad, a la mayoria de mujeres, con el pasar de los años, sus rasgos se vuelve mas masculinos


----------



## Mis Alaska (1 Jul 2022)

Si antes eran 4 gatos quienes la conocían por Begoño, me temo que ahora son muchos más. Bastantes mas.


----------



## Freedomfighter (1 Jul 2022)

¿Ese apodo nació aquí en burbuja? pregunto


----------



## Cipotecon (1 Jul 2022)

Begoño no tiene Coño


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Jul 2022)

Qué vergüenza llamarle Begoño cuando todo el mundo sabe que se escribe BeRgoño con R de Rabo. Ber-go-ño.


----------



## Elsexy (1 Jul 2022)

Cuanto más la miro, más begoño me parece.
Además, para resolver las dudas ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Jul 2022)

Catedrática????


----------



## burbujadetrufas (1 Jul 2022)

Si pongo lo que pienso, acabo en la trena, así que permaneceré callado y pensando en los begonios, los arbustos cuyas flores son las begonias...


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (1 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Qué vergüenza llamarle Begoño cuando todo el mundo sabe que se escribe BeRgoño con R de Rabo. Ber-go-ño.



y con v de verga


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (1 Jul 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> En verdad, a la mayoria de mujeres, con el pasar de los años, sus rasgos se vuelve mas masculinos



Porque disminuye el estrogeno y aumenta la testosterona.
Las mujeres con la edad acaban siendo mas racionales y menos emocionales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Jul 2022)

Begoño no.

EL Begoño.


----------



## °YoMismo° (1 Jul 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Porque disminuye el estrogeno y aumenta la testosterona.
> Las mujeres con la edad acaban siendo mas racionales y menos emocionales.



De hay viene la idea de abuelita buena y sabia.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (1 Jul 2022)

Fotos de su infancia o Begoño forever.

Tienen al Ferreras, Évole, Milá o cualquier mercenario del morbo para hacerle una biopic pero parece que la mujer del presidente no debe ser morbo suficiente para la muchedumbre ejpañola.

No lo sé Rick ,parece macho


----------



## lefebre (1 Jul 2022)

Hay que ver qué piel más fina tiene el Begoño.


----------



## Covaleda (1 Jul 2022)

En estos días lo suyo sería exhibir su nombre de guerra con orgusho.
No entiendo esta transfobia que flota en el ambiente.


----------



## Puertas (1 Jul 2022)

Éstos nos leen.


----------



## antiglobalista (1 Jul 2022)

Mamporreros a sueldo en redes sociales por dinero o voluntariado (los que menos)


----------



## antiglobalista (1 Jul 2022)

Puertas dijo:


> Éstos nos leen.




No lo dudes


----------



## El Mercader (1 Jul 2022)

Begoño tiene rabo!!!!!!!


----------



## kyohan (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sistémico (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Jul 2022)

El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición


Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear: EN PERPETUAS OBRAS A-E: ADOBADO: chalete que combina todos los defectos del bloque de pisos y la casa aislada. Sueño de todo pepito/visillera. ÁFRICA: el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Berrón (1 Jul 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108097



Tremendo macho


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Jul 2022)

Y no les da vergüenza llamarla catedrática...jajaja.


----------



## jolu (1 Jul 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Ese apodo nació aquí en burbuja? pregunto




Acaso lo dudas????. En 3,2,1 alguien preguntándose porque al presi se le llama Antonio, Viruelo, enterrador o simplemente Perro Chancez.

El inicio de todo en burbuja.

En este rincón es donde el tiempo va adelantado con respecto a la realidad. Lo que no ha ocurrido, ocurrirá.

Hace 50 años se decía que lo que no salía en la prensa no existía.
Dentro de 1000 años se dirá que lo que no se escribió en burbuja, NO pasó.

Sólo falta que cierre el Corte Inglés.

¿Lo de comprar pisos con tapas de yogurt?
El problema es que la gente no va a tener para comprar yogurt.

Es el social-comunismo.


----------



## hartman (1 Jul 2022)

es el paquete que la otan va a enviar a ucrania.
el de begoño.


----------



## jolu (1 Jul 2022)

Se intentó no captar una foto de Begoño con el alcalde de Kiev para que no quedará el evidencia el exboxeador.


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 Jul 2022)

ahora que se ha gastado 30.000€ en cirugía para parecer una mujer sacan este artículo, con la apariencia anterior no había cojones.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Jul 2022)

El rumor es la antesala de la noticia...jojojo


----------



## El centinela (1 Jul 2022)

Otra aportación de burbuja al gran repertorio del idioma castellano


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2022)

Así que eso indigna a las redes......sus negocietes no, un mote es lo que les indigna.

Esto recuerda a la pintada de "coletas rata", en vez de dejarlo pasar se hizo la damisela ofendida, vamos que la democracia estaba en peligro, abe?


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Jul 2022)

A mí el mote me parece gracioso. Son personajes públicos, así que es normal que se haga jerigonza y chanza de ellos cuando toca. Que piel más fina, joder


----------



## Supremacía (1 Jul 2022)

Begoño no es un calificativo. Es una alteración del nombre real, pero no un calificativo.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (1 Jul 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Fotos de su infancia o Begoño forever.
> 
> Tienen al Ferreras, Évole, Milá o cualquier mercenario del morbo para hacerle una biopic pero parece que la mujer del presidente no debe ser morbo suficiente para la muchedumbre ejpañola.
> 
> No lo sé Rick ,parece macho



La Biopic la está preparando INDRA.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## machotafea (1 Jul 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Qué vergüenza llamarle Begoño cuando todo el mundo sabe que se escribe BeRgoño con R de Rabo. Ber-go-ño.



Ahhh porque tiene verga y le falta el coño! 

Como a tu madre!


----------



## machotafea (1 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Acaso lo dudas????. En 3,2,1 alguien preguntándose porque al presi se le llama Antonio, Viruelo, enterrador o simplemente Perro Chancez.
> 
> El inicio de todo en burbuja.
> 
> ...



Perro chanchez? Chanchez?? Menuda puta mierda. Qué déficit cognitivo altera tanto la creatividad. 

Es PERRO SÁRNEZ


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Jul 2022)

Coño con los progres ¿Por qué se ofenden? ¿Qué pasa? ¿No sería igual de digna siendo Begoña que Begoño?

Que machirulos y fachas estos progres que consideran que llamar travelo a alguien puede considerarse un insulto. 

A poco que rascas sacan la patita. Al final no son más que una panda de enfermos mentales.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (1 Jul 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> De hay viene la idea de abuelita buena y sabia.



ahi*


----------



## Supremacía (1 Jul 2022)

Si Begoño no tiene coño, ¿entonces Pedro Sánchez por ser un muñeco Ken tampoco tiene polla?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Jul 2022)

Solo he leído un comentario de un soplapollas de Twitter que has puesto...

"Bullying al brillante de la clase..."


Pufffff cuanto subnormal.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (1 Jul 2022)

Y otra cosa a esos mamarrachos del Twitter que les parece estos apodos: carapolla, ida.

Me temo que eso no les pica tanto.


----------



## sinosuke (1 Jul 2022)

Declaraciones del Begoño ante la polémica "Me suda los cojones lo que digan de mi"



.


----------



## Genofinder (1 Jul 2022)

Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño Begoño


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> La catedrática ha sido bien valorada,


----------



## SuperDios (1 Jul 2022)

El transexual apodado Begoño que le peta el KK's a Antonio Sanchez nació y morirá siendo un maromo. Por mucha goma, chapa y pintura que se ponga, todas sus células son xy. 
Otra cosa es que quede por determinar quién se empuja más la mierda p'arriba en ese "matrimonio", pero tan bujarrón es el que da como el que recibe, ergo da lo mismo.


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (1 Jul 2022)

que se haga una foto del coño
y la cuelgue en burbuja
solo asi saldremos de esta duda existencial

y que nos de el veredicto @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Jul 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Ahhh porque tiene verga y le falta el coño!



Qué dotes deductivas, va a ser que tenemos en el foro al eslabón perdido entre Charles Poirot y Torrente.
Anda y vete a tomar por el culo, soplapolllas.


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2022)

Ella es alta y delgada como su madreeeeee Morena salada
Como su madreeeeee

Y que hombros más robustos en esos brazos tan flacos! Hace escalada!


----------



## °YoMismo° (1 Jul 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> ahi*


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (1 Jul 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108236



hombre si no cuesta nada, y sangran los ojos xD


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Jul 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> ahora que se ha gastado 30.000€ en cirugía para parecer una mujer sacan este artículo, con la apariencia anterior no había cojones.



Pues chapuza que le han hecho con el parche que le han puesto para disimular la nuez....


----------



## Malvender (1 Jul 2022)

Pero que es que no se llama realmente Begoño?
pero entonces cuál es su verdadero nombre?
Nunca 
he oido a nadie referirse a Begoño de otra manera


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Jul 2022)

Buena idea la del periódico, teniendo en cuenta la simpatía que buena parte de la población tiene por Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Jul 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Fotos de su infancia o Begoño forever.
> 
> Tienen al Ferreras, Évole, Milá o cualquier mercenario del morbo para hacerle una biopic pero parece que la mujer del presidente no debe ser morbo suficiente para la muchedumbre ejpañola.
> 
> No lo sé Rick ,parece macho



O del instituto, o de la universidad con sus compañeras, no vais a encontrar ni una solo foto de joven , es cuando menos desconcertante 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Esse est deus (1 Jul 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> ahi*



Creo que Calopez ya habilitó la edición en Burbuja desde que le pusieron pasta los alemanes.


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Jul 2022)

Begoño de Sánchez, más rabo que el diablo


----------



## Charlie_69 (1 Jul 2022)

la primera vez q lo oi fue a un murciano encabronao hace ya dos años, el contaba que trabajando en hosteleria sirvio una vez a begoño y tenia las manos MUY GRANDES, y facciones masculinas... ya no se si el begoño lo saco de aqui


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Jul 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> O del instituto, o de la universidad con sus compañeras, no vais a encontrar ni una solo foto de joven , es cuando menos desconcertante
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Y mira que cuando una mujer está embarazada, se hacen fotografías de todos los "ángulos".....
Y las muestran orgullosas. Pues de esta, ni una.


----------



## Octubris (1 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108219
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108221




Eso va más allá de tener mera nuez, tiene testículos implantados en la tiroides este tío.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Jul 2022)

por que se indignan si ahora ser trans es lo mas?...


----------



## jolu (1 Jul 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Perro chanchez? Chanchez?? Menuda puta mierda. Qué déficit cognitivo altera tanto la creatividad.
> 
> Es PERRO SÁRNEZ




Me lo apunto.

Pero no era Perro Chanchez, era Perro Chancez.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

VALE, POR SI HABÍA ALGUNA DUDA, AHORA PODEMOS CONFIRMAR 100% QUE FALCONETTI Y EL BEGOÑO* YA SABEN* QUE LE LLAMAMOS BEGOÑO. IMAGINAOS EL VARAPALO PSICOLÓGICO DE TODO ESTO.


----------



## mikiflush (1 Jul 2022)

Oh... Tengo 8 años y una tara.

Debe ser por eso que no me indigna nada lo de begoño


----------



## Avioncito (1 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> VALE, POR SI HABÍA ALGUNA DUDA, AHORA PODEMOS CONFIRMAR 100% QUE FALCONETTI Y EL BEGOÑO* YA SABEN* QUE LE LLAMAMOS BEGOÑO. IMAGINAOS EL VARAPALO PSICOLÓGICO DE TODO ESTO.



VARA-PALO sobretodo jajajajajaja


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (1 Jul 2022)

A mi me recuera al Luisma pero con una peluca rara.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (1 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición
> 
> 
> Desde mi cátedra en la RAE os regalo este glosario de términos y neologismos burbujistas, continuando jilos de temática shemalear: EN PERPETUAS OBRAS A-E: ADOBADO: chalete que combina todos los defectos del bloque de pisos y la casa aislada. Sueño de todo pepito/visillera. ÁFRICA: el...
> ...



Le propongo para la Medalla del Mérito al Trabajo, por su tarea en el diccionario burbujista.

Tiene faena para dar y tomar.


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Jul 2022)

No se por que se indignan. El genero es un constructo social machirulo. No se por que no se le puede llamar begoño. Lo mejor que podrian hacer es llamarle BEGOÑE y asi nadie se ofende


----------



## Trollaco del copón (1 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y mira que cuando una mujer está embarazada, se hacen fotografías de todos los "ángulos".....
> Y las muestran orgullosas. Pues de esta, ni una.



Cómo doña Carmen Polo...


----------



## Brigit (1 Jul 2022)

Pues sería un puntazo que saliera del armario y confesara que es un trans. La transcatedrática y el guapo.


----------



## el segador (1 Jul 2022)

Tiene más rabo que el diablo....













y lo sabes.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Jul 2022)

Tiene más rabo que la mayoría del foro...






y lo sabes.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (1 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108219
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108221



Pedazo nuez, por si no estaba ya suficientemente clara la cosa


----------



## SuperDios (1 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108219
> 
> 
> El transexual Begoño se agarra las manos como el terrorista de estado de su "marido" Antonio Sanchez... Se encularan mutuamente de igual manera tambien?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108221


----------



## abe heinsenberg (1 Jul 2022)

Begoño en la universidad tenía el apodo del trípode.otros le llamaban el burrito.repartia flayers y descuentos de las saunas de su padre


----------



## espada de madera (1 Jul 2022)

No se debe juzgar a las personas por las apariencias.
Escuchémosle.

tú puedes decir tu restaurante que hace dar comidas
o tu restaurante que hace
mi restaurante lo que hace es educar
a ver si me sale
mi restaurante lo que hace es
generar educar en comida sana a mis clientes
osea esta frase es completamente diferente a simplemente doy comidas

apariencia: travelo de rotonda de a 20 euros
capacidad dialéctica: travelo de rotonda de a 20 euros
pensamiento crítico: travelo de rotonda de a 20 euros
toma de decisiones: travelo de rotonda de a 20 euros
comunicación oral: travelo de rotonda de a 20 euros

*resultado*: travelo de rotonda de a 20 euros


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 Jul 2022)

Begoño va a quedar para la historia, como responsable de vender a los saharauis, por eso les jode tanto.


----------



## Militarícese (1 Jul 2022)

Efecto Streissand


----------



## treblinca (2 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor que podía hacer Toño es mandar a Begoño ATC, seguro que remontaba en las encuestas y con su porte y donosura no le iban a faltar buenas pretendientes.


----------



## BogadeAriete (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Anka Motz (2 Jul 2022)

Nació en Bilbao en 1975 pero se crió en León, en concreto en el pueblo de Valderas.

Y no hay ningún burbujero de Valderas ( u alrededores ) y facilité más info?


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Jul 2022)

El español mola por estas cosas. En inglés no podrías.


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jul 2022)

Antonio y su Vergoño, suena a canción de la cultura popular.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (2 Jul 2022)

Hay que ser realista y por muy despectivo que sea el apodo la, vamos a suponer, señora de Sánchez tiene ciertos rasgos físicos muy acusados, sobradamente ilustrados, que invitan a la especulación 

No es algo que sea rebuscado o malicioso es la verdad.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Jul 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Begoño no tiene Coño



Ni bachillerato pero es catedrático.


----------



## Alcazar (2 Jul 2022)

Begoño no vale sin el artículo "el" antes, que le da mucha mas pegada al apodo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jul 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Ni bachillerato pero es catedrático.



"Como Antonio"... joder, la canción se hace sola.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Jul 2022)

A mi lo que me sorprende es la importancia en estas cumbres que se da a personas que no pintan nada en política. Últimamente ya van acompañados de mujer, de nietas (Como Biden) de etc etc Ya trabajan poco todo el año ¿También tienen que ir a estos actos con la parienta? Que duran unos días.....Y luego dando la lata con que si se han ido a pasear o de compras....telediarios donde se supone han de dar noticias serias contandote que alpargatas han comprado o si han pasado por una tienda y no han comprado nada.

Que en una cumbre de este tipo donde Pedro Sánchez y compañia pueden hundir la economía Española y Europea para los próximos años (Bueno, Pedro pinta tan poco que igual le cambian el nombren, que le cambian de orientación el escudo de la bandera, pero el coste económico para España de los regalos que hace para contentar a Biden nos pasará factura) le importe a nadie si se llevan a la parienta a la cumbre para que salga en los medios y tenga su minuto de protagonismo.....Así nos va.


----------



## Javisdi (2 Jul 2022)

Que viene el begoñooooo!!!!!


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> El español mola por estas cosas. En inglés no podrías.



lo intentan pero no les queda tan bien
porque tienen que hacer demasiado esfuerzo
aqui con cambiar una letra basta.

algo bueno tenia que tener este idioma.


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorprende es la importancia en estas cumbres que se da a personas que no pintan nada en política. Últimamente ya van acompañados de mujer, de nietas (Como Biden) de etc etc Ya trabajan poco todo el año ¿También tienen que ir a estos actos con la parienta? Que duran unos días.....Y luego dando la lata con que si se han ido a pasear o de compras....telediarios donde se supone han de dar noticias serias contandote que alpargatas han comprado o si han pasado por una tienda y no han comprado nada.
> 
> Que en una cumbre de este tipo donde Pedro Sánchez y compañia pueden hundir la economía Española y Europea para los próximos años, le importe a nadie si se llevan a la parienta a la cumbre para que salga en los medios y tenga su minuto de protagonismo.....Así nos va.



Después de las mesas camilla de ZP y el negro, se creó un estilo social.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A mi lo que me sorprende es la importancia en estas cumbres que se da a personas que no pintan nada en política. Últimamente ya van acompañados de mujer, de nietas (Como Biden) de etc etc Ya trabajan poco todo el año ¿También tienen que ir a estos actos con la parienta? Que duran unos días.....Y luego dando la lata con que si se han ido a pasear o de compras....telediarios donde se supone han de dar noticias serias contandote que alpargatas han comprado o si han pasado por una tienda y no han comprado nada.
> 
> Que en una cumbre de este tipo donde Pedro Sánchez y compañia pueden hundir la economía Española y Europea para los próximos años, le importe a nadie si se llevan a la parienta a la cumbre para que salga en los medios y tenga su minuto de protagonismo.....Así nos va.



es la evidencia que son titeres que no tienen ninguna relevancia
todos ellos
las decisiones
y las conversaciones importantes se llevan a otras alturas
en despachos oscuros con guardaespaldas armados hasta los dientes.
posiblemente en castillos suizos.
logias
o bases secretas.


----------



## stiff upper lip (2 Jul 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108097



Ahí parece decir..."Burbujos..me vais a comer la p..."


----------



## Plandemista (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Jul 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108097



Joder que nuezaka.
Parece que se le ha atascado un melocotón entero.


----------



## URULOK (2 Jul 2022)

Begoña tiene que estar hasta la polla



Dejo esto y me voy


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108097



ya he completado mi firma.


----------



## murti-bing (2 Jul 2022)

De todo el asunto lo que realmente me da más asquito es la frase esa de ‘enfermoj de odiohhh’ . Es que la escucho e inmediatamente se me viene el meme del NPC a la cabeza.


----------



## Demi Grante (2 Jul 2022)

Dejadle en paz. ¿Qué os ha hecho él para que le tratéis así?


----------



## medion_no (2 Jul 2022)

Vergoño.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Jul 2022)

A mi personalmente me parece un insulto que me la presenten como catedrática de una escuela seudo universitaria asociada a la Complutense

Su experiencia en publicidad digital (que no marketing) fue gestionar la web de los clubs para encuentros gays de su padre


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> lo intentan pero no les queda tan bien
> porque tienen que hacer demasiado esfuerzo
> aqui con cambiar una letra basta.
> 
> algo bueno tenia que tener este idioma.



Hombre, el español tiene muchas y variadas virtudes . Incluso su gramática es menos deslavazada que la del francés. A un nivel básico, incluso podría decirse que un inglés no tiene más que ir calcando la mayoría de estructuras inglesas al español. Digamos que la gramática española es un superconjunto de la inglesa...


----------



## I. de A. (2 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> "Como Antonio"... joder, la canción se hace sola.



Y su Antonio un doctorado que un negrito se ha currado.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (2 Jul 2022)

Por qué les molesta? Begoño es nombre de planta. Como geranio. Bien bonito.


----------



## SuperDios (2 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues chapuza que le han hecho con el parche que le han puesto para disimular la nuez....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108239



Muy bien visto! Mis dies, acá se los dejo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (2 Jul 2022)

Catedrática


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (2 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Informalia
> 1/07/2022 - 11:15
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es como cuando en el pueblo de mi madre donde había una mujer a la que los chicos la apodaron tía morronga y otra criticando esa actitud dijo, y dale con tía morronga, tía morronga y tía morronga, o sea, que aunque estaba en contra de que la llamaran así la primera que utilizo mucho el apodo fue la que criticaba la actitud de los chicos y expandía a los 4 vientos a otros que no sabían esa información el apodo.


----------



## Cafeto (2 Jul 2022)

Todo les sienta mal a los progres. Si dices Begoño se ofenden, si dices que te gustaría hacer gurreridas españolas con, también se ofenden.


----------



## pioneer (2 Jul 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Dejadle en paz. ¿Qué os ha hecho él para que le tratéis así?



Tienen envidia de su rabaco de 20 cm


----------



## John Matrix (2 Jul 2022)

La trotrona de Pontevedra,cobardiano Rajoy,santivago pagascal,hortera speed,monjasterio,carapolla... Eso no les parece mal?


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (2 Jul 2022)

Entro en la noticia, copio uno de los comentarios, y como no se puede mejorar, me voy por donde he venido:


_"A ella la llaman catedrática...jojojo

Al marido doctor....jojojo

Y todo desde un medio de "información...jajajaj

Me parto con el lavado de cerebro que sufrimos los lectores. "_


----------



## jlmmin37 (2 Jul 2022)

A mí siempre me ha parecido muy atractiva.


----------



## todoayen (2 Jul 2022)

Hey quiero que se incluya en el diccionario burbujista mis aportaciones:

-Cacharolote: Dícese de la Charo bien entrada en carnes.

-Pacopótamo: El mugero del Cacharolote.

-Aleacion de civilizanzas: Dícese de la Alianza de civilizaciones que resulta fail.


----------



## El cogorzas (2 Jul 2022)

Tiene pinta de jiñar unos chorongos capaces de atascar cualquier letrina que se le ponga por delante.


----------



## Ederall (2 Jul 2022)

Pero si al transexual ese llevan llamándole Begoño desde hace años!!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (2 Jul 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Begoño no.
> 
> EL Begoño.



*UN begoño más.*


----------



## Tocomotxo (2 Jul 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> En verdad, a la mayoria de mujeres, con el pasar de los años, sus rasgos se vuelve mas masculinos



Sobre todo a los trans


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (2 Jul 2022)

Cada vez hay más gente despertando.
Solo los CM y los dormidos se enojan...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> VALE, POR SI HABÍA ALGUNA DUDA, AHORA PODEMOS CONFIRMAR 100% QUE FALCONETTI Y EL BEGOÑO* YA SABEN* QUE LE LLAMAMOS BEGOÑO. IMAGINAOS EL VARAPALO PSICOLÓGICO DE TODO ESTO.



¿Creéis que cuando se van a la cama tras una dura jornada de trabajo en la OTAN, han hablado sobre este tema? O habrán decidido "no mencionarlo" por lo altamente incómodo que debe ser.

Apuesto que pagarían 100.000€ para que esto no hubiese pasado.

Problemas de alcoba, Falconetti & Begoño edition.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Jul 2022)

Este audio me ha hecho reflexionar, (y googlear), en efecto es RAAAAAAAAAAARO raruno raro, que no haya fotos ni de la boda ni nada, es como que ese hombre o mujer, digamos persona llamado "Begoña", hubiese aparecido "de la nada".

Las hijas tampoco, es como que aparecen de repente en un punto del espacio-tiempo, ya creciditas.

En fin.


----------



## Dosto (2 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Se hará viral, ahora Begoño se llamara a toda mujer hombruna.



Efecto Streisand en todo su esplendor.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## skan (2 Jul 2022)

Se quejan los mugrosos,
Sin embargo esos mismos mugrosos son amantes de los travelos.


----------



## favelados (2 Jul 2022)

Lo que antes se llamaba un Manolo ahora es un Begoño

Pd. El corrector me quiere sustituir Begoño por negocio, no se ha enterado de que !a palabra es trending topic


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jul 2022)

Aunque sea una mujer de verdad, está gentuza sin excepción no se merece otra cosa que una guillotina.

Espero que sean bots del gobierno, aunque la borregada covidiota es lo que es.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jul 2022)

__





Sociedad: - Cómo quieren que Begoño no sea Trending Topic?


Si parece Patrick Swayze en Wong Foo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lasjoa (2 Jul 2022)

No le tiene que parecer mal, no sabemos como se siente. Es lo que dice Irene montere, Se siente Begoñe, Begoño, Begoña?


----------



## M4rk (2 Jul 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Catedrática????



Y muy guapa y muy bien vestida, eh, que la izmierda charil begoñil puede valorar a las mujeras por su atractivo físico, ropa, estatus social y títulos universitarios, pero tú no puedes hacerlo, facha de mierda.

La hipocresía de la progresía.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Informalia
> 1/07/2022 - 11:15
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuanta pasta nos ha costado a los remeros esta campaña de medios para lipiar la imagen de Antonia que nos estamos comiendo? O es que alguien se cree que todos esos articulos bienhablantes sobre ella han surgido de forma casual.


----------



## Charidemo (2 Jul 2022)

Necesitamos la opinión de un especialista. La del emperador Biden Palpatine que la estuvo "palpando" profusamente.


----------



## Manufacturer (2 Jul 2022)

¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que la ropa no tiene género, que no se sabe con exactitud qué es una mujer o un hombre y que todos somos bisexuales? ¿Ahora se ofende Begoño por no parecer una encasillada mujer CIS hetero? ¿Porqué tanto interés en seguir la tóxica y rígida versión hetero patriarcal que los hombres CIS tienen de una oprimida mujer? ¿Porqué tratar de encajar con un canon de belleza opresor de la feminidad que una sociedad machista nos impuso?
Por cierto, buenos tríceps y deltoides gostosos.


----------



## chortinator (2 Jul 2022)

Los que se han indignado han sido los progres y rojos fe mierfa. Que se jodan a tragar mas begoño que nunca


----------



## Poncho129 (2 Jul 2022)

Hay que ver cómo se ponen... parece que la verdad escuece.
El que se pica, ajos come.
De todas formas con lo guay que se supone que es ser maricón -según las élites- ¿cuál es el problema? Tony y Begoño deberían de estar la mar de contentos... ¿no?


----------



## magufone (2 Jul 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Si antes eran 4 gatos quienes la conocían por Begoño, me temo que ahora son muchos más. Bastantes mas.



Han abierto la caja de los truenos.
Los wokes ofendiditos siempre cagandola


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Jul 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Catedrática????



Y su pareja doctor    
Cazi ná.


----------



## Escombridos (2 Jul 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> A mi me recuera al Luisma pero con una peluca rara.









El Luisma es mucho más femenino que el Begoño


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (2 Jul 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108048



Menudo travelo, copón!

Y es catedrático? De qué?

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Escombridos (2 Jul 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> A mi me recuera al Luisma pero con una peluca rara.









El Luisma es mucho más femenino que el Begoño.


----------



## Knight who says ni (2 Jul 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y su pareja doctor
> Cazi ná.



Vaya par de ilustres...


----------



## Estandi (2 Jul 2022)

"La catedrática"¿?¿? desde cuando?


----------



## Emosido (2 Jul 2022)

Campaña para lavar la imagen de Begoño


----------



## Juan Niebla (2 Jul 2022)

ya sale hasta en google


----------



## Elvensen (2 Jul 2022)

Supongo que a estas cosas, a Begoño se "la suda" mucho, no?


----------



## todoayen (2 Jul 2022)

Y en los audios se nota una voz varonil o una femenina?
Yo es que no he escuchado ninguno.


----------



## TALEBIANO (2 Jul 2022)

Muy grave llamarla así. En cambio, mentir descaradamente, encerrar ilegalmente un país y arruinarlo es una minucia en comparación.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Jul 2022)

Ah, me juego los CUATRO meñiques a que de esos que lloran tanto, se busca un poquito y se encuentran verdaderas lindezas acerca de Ayuso u Olona.

La hipocresía del progre es abyecta e infinita.


----------



## Jose (2 Jul 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Catedrática????



Tiene un doctorado en agenda 2030.
Igual que Irene que tenía un doctorado en hacer el ridículo.


----------



## randomizer (2 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> La catedrática


----------



## jorobachov (2 Jul 2022)

Begoño


----------



## Knight who says ni (2 Jul 2022)

Venga chicos, que no se puede decir Begoño. Al que vuelva a escribir Begoño o vuelva a llamar Begoño al Begoño se echamos del foro. Nada de Begoño. No digáis Begoño. Recordad, Begoño no.... Begoño.


----------



## Seagrams (2 Jul 2022)

Yo también quiero agasajar a la primera dama? y le he compuesto un poema:


_Oh, gran consorte Flor de Otoño
tan castiza como un madroño
mientras dudemos que tengas coño
con deleite y gran encoño
te seguiremos llamando Begoño_.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (2 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> "Begoño", el deleznable calificativo con el que se refieren a la esposa de Pedro Sánchez y que indigna a las redes (eleconomista.es)
> 
> Otro vocablo nuevo que pasa a la gente. Primero charo y ahora Begoño.



El título debería de ser: 

*Begoño, el descriptivo que utilizan las redes y que indigna al deleznable Antonio.*


----------



## Debunker (2 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> La catedrática ha sido bien valorada, como la *reina Letizia*, en la agenda alternativa y también ha recibido críticas positivas por sus elecciones estilísticas.



Pos muy bien el articulito, ya se ve de que va, hasta donde se Begoña/o de catedrática ná de ná, de cara mucha y mu grande.


----------



## Llorón (2 Jul 2022)

Si a Begoño le sudan los huevos lo que digan de su aspecto físico


----------



## El pernales (2 Jul 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Yo también quiero agasajar a la primera dama? y le he compuesto un poema:
> 
> 
> _Oh, gran consorte Flor de Otoño
> ...



Pues Begoño no se dice,
Qué es Begoña pero sin coño
Por eso todo el mundo habla
Qué tiene más rabo
que el demomio


----------



## todoayen (2 Jul 2022)

Pues nada se llama al marido Antoño y queda compensado.


----------



## Saluter (2 Jul 2022)

No entiendo que hacen las mujeres de los respectivos miembros de la OTAN en estos actos. Ellas no son las que deciden ¿entonces para que van? Es un eufemismo para disimular que son todo hombres y es un acto de presunción de los miembros que presumen de mujeres.
En el fondo es mas machista que otra cosa el hecho de que acudan sus mujeres.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


>



COMO!! Este es begoño mancillando mi ciudad?


----------



## lucky starr (2 Jul 2022)

¿Para ser catedrática no hace falta haber estudiado una carrera Universitaria?


----------



## Knight who says ni (2 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> ¿Para ser catedrática no hace falta haber estudiado una carrera Universitaria?



Eso era antes, te has quedado anticuado...


----------



## Biluao (2 Jul 2022)

Se hará viral como el viruelo.


----------



## Biluao (2 Jul 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Y no les da vergüenza llamarla catedrática...jajaja.



catedrático.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (2 Jul 2022)

deleznable calificativo... pues yo diría que bastante infantiloide, propio de parbulario


----------



## Otrasvidas (2 Jul 2022)

Burbuja vuelve a marcar tendencia


----------



## Boker (2 Jul 2022)

Deleznable son tus chanchullos en la universidad y en esa organización de África, motivo por el cual Marruecos chantajeó a tu maridito, BEGOÑO.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Jul 2022)

*BE - GO - ÑO*


----------



## Tenderheart (2 Jul 2022)

Los motes en este país son aceptables según de el viento. Así, carapolla para referirse a Almeida está bien visto mientras que Begoño está mal visto y es hasta infantil.

A mí me da más vergüenza ajena ver como Antonio aprovecha cada oportunidad que se le presenta para compararse con Felipe e intentar parecer más líder, más refinado, más guapo, más alto, más realeza y ver que Begoño no se queda atrás en la comparación que le toca con Letizia en ver quien luce mejor vestido, es más delgada, más refinada, tiene más justicia social.

El meteorito tarda en caer.


----------



## Diablo (2 Jul 2022)

En otro país la lapidarian o la colgarian de una grúa así que no se queje.


----------



## skinnyemail (2 Jul 2022)

Indigna a la redes


Y ponen comentarios de 4 tuiteros que son palmeros declarados de la izquierda.
Comentando cosas de Twitter también soy periodista.


----------



## Jotagb (2 Jul 2022)

Los medios de comunicación siempre lavando la imagen de estos dos, que no le llamemos Antonio a el ni begoño a su trans. Si es lo mejor que les podemos decir.


----------



## Dr.Nick (2 Jul 2022)

Seguro que a él le hace gracia el apodo, aunque en realidad se llame Manolo.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Jul 2022)

Leo "guapisima" y comprendo que es la confirmación de que España es un pais del tercer mundo...

Vamos a dejarnos de HOSTIAS: Begoño, la hija del dueño de burdeles gay, es el brazo recaudador de Perro Sanchez (usando eso tan moderno que son las ONG y los think tanks), a la que va a retribuir con un carguito en UNICEF a su debido tiempo, después de los bluffs del IE y otras movidas que esos 2 han tenido o tienen montadas.

Son un par de hdlgp usando la política para trepar a niveles estratosféricos para su valía real. Han vendido a España por arreglarse el futuro pensándose que son la version española de Tony Blair y su coneja, que han sacado unos 100 millones de napos tras el bolillo gubernamental del amigo Tony.

Tras lo dicho, que sea guapa o le cuelgue un rabo de 25 cm es un cotilleo irrelevante.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (2 Jul 2022)

endevé! haseles bromas pesadas a estos genocidas


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (2 Jul 2022)

¿Se refieren a ella como "catedrática"?


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Burbuja vuelve a marcar tendencia



siempre lo hemos hecho
de aqui a las estrellas.


----------



## Can Cervecero (2 Jul 2022)

Llevan 50 años infantilizando a la Sociedad y luego se consternan cuando, según ellos, esa Sociedad actúa de manera infantil.

Y luego los enfermos mentales son los otros


----------



## Shy (2 Jul 2022)

La catedrática 

Me cago en mi pvta vida.


----------



## Polybolis (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## antonio estrada (2 Jul 2022)

Begoño? No.

Nadie se llama así. Este se llama Diego, no?


----------



## V. Crawley (2 Jul 2022)

Nunca he creído que sea un trabolo pero sí que es muy fea, la pobre. Muy fea. Y da un poco de cosa ver a una fea yendo de pibón.


----------



## Burboom (2 Jul 2022)

Ver a Begoño reventando el orto del gay y traidor a España tiene que ser para partirse de risa


----------



## antonio estrada (2 Jul 2022)

Vamos a zanjar la polémica. Cuando aparece un cadáver y los policías, los forenses, el juez, etc quieren saber si es hombre o mujer, no miran la polla, que muchas veces ya no está. Hay partes del cuerpo que no mienten, y son claros indicadores de que un cuerpo es masculino o femenino.

La pelvis, la nuez, y, sorprendentemente, uno que no solemos reparar, que son las clavículas. La clavículas de los homrbe y las mujeres son distintas y cantan que no veas en cuanto lo sabes.

Veamos unos ejemplos.

Audrey Hepburn, una señora. Tiene las clavículas levantadas en la parte del esternón, como todas las mujeres






Manuel Fernández, conocido por Bibi Anderssen por mal nombre






Clavículas paralelas al suelo en todo su tamaño. Un gachó.

Y éstas, ¿Cómo las veis?







Puedes operarte la cara, disimularte la nuez, decir que hay mujeres que calzan el 45 y tienen una mano como el campeón de la Txapela vasca, pero las clavículas no mienten.


----------



## LuisZarzal (2 Jul 2022)

EstoyHechoUnTrapo dijo:


> y con v de verga



Con V de Vergoño


----------



## rafasx (2 Jul 2022)

Ésta pareja de trepas da asco, toda sátira es poca. Lamentablemente en la derecha el talento para la crítica es escaso.

Han disfrutado como cerdos en ésta cumbre y se les ve que no van a renunciar fácilmente a tanto goce, otra cosa es que lo consigan y que a partir de ahora y todo les parezca poco y


----------



## espada de madera (2 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



0:29
_...el begoño es un tío que sánches conoción en la sauna de gueis de su padre..._

jajaja
Ya no he podido escuchar más. Le he dado dos veces para atrás y sólo descojonarme y no poder escuchar más.
La gente sencilla y campechana, así como los borrachos y los niños suelen decir la verdad, pero en una cosa se equivoca: alguien influyente/esposo de alguien influente/con pasta puede borrar su pasado digital. Por eso no hay fotos ni nada suyo en internet mientras desgraciadas como la 'pija borracha con pasta de dientes en el pelo, qué es eso que tienes en el pelo', pues aún está el puto video en youtube.

Si es que no hay que darle más vueltas. Es un travelo hostias. ¡Estamos gilipollas o qué! Pues un travelo. ¿Se creen que somos gilipollas? A ver si ahora nos hemos vuelto todos gilipollas.






- Uh uh, soy mujer.
- Vete a tomar por culo, hijoputa.

Los que hacéis análisis que si la clavícula, que si las manos que si cristo en bicicleta.
¡Pero qué análisis! ¡Pero qué hostias!
Que eso es un travelo hostias.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Jul 2022)

No hay lamecirios paniaguados suficientes para tapar el ascazo que despierta "la parejita presidencial" en toda España.


----------



## fayser (2 Jul 2022)

Ya quisiera yo tener el pedazo rabo que gasta Begoño.


----------



## 917 (2 Jul 2022)

Poner motes estúpidos siempre ha sido muy propio de descerebrados de extrema derecha. Y muy rebuznados en este Foro...


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> ¿Para ser catedrática no hace falta haber estudiado una carrera Universitaria?



Ya no, en las vascongadas incluso los hay que no hablan vascuence pero como son jatorras para dentro, eso sí, van a todas las manifestaciones que le indique el sindicato y el partido


----------



## OBDC (2 Jul 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## sasuke (2 Jul 2022)

Begoño no tiene coño


----------



## EGO (2 Jul 2022)

Esta pareja de narcisistas corruptos de mierda viven en un mundo en el que creen que son amados y todo el mundo les adora.

Por culpa de la narcobegoño y sus trapicheos el huelebragas de su marido nos ha vendido a Marruecos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## corolaria (2 Jul 2022)

EGO dijo:


> *Esta pareja de narcisistas corruptos de mierda viven en un mundo en el que creen que son amados y todo el mundo les adora.*
> 
> Por culpa de la narcobegoño y sus trapicheos el huelebragas de su marido nos ha vendido a Marruecos.




Para nada, eso es lo que les gustaría y para ello venden a su puta madre, con la que además se acostarían a diario.

Pero el baño de realidad hace tiempo que fue el paseo por ése pueblo donde no permitieron salir a los vecinos de sus casas.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Jul 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Esto es como cuando en el pueblo de mi madre donde había una mujer a la que los chicos la apodaron tía morronga y otra criticando esa actitud dijo, y dale con tía morronga, tía morronga y tía morronga, o sea, que aunque estaba en contra de que la llamaran así la primera que utilizo mucho el apodo fue la que criticaba la actitud de los chicos y expandía a los 4 vientos a otros que no sabían esa información el apodo.



Es como si tomando café con los del trabajo dices sin venir a cuento que estás harto de que la gente diga que el jefe es un puto borracho cocainomano y putero, que hay que respetar a la gente.


----------



## LuisZarzal (2 Jul 2022)

Er Begoño


Es esta querida Aspaña

Que nos tiene hasta tor coño

donde vive

Er Begoño



¿Será verga? ¿Será Coño?

¿Será linda princesita?

¿Será bella flor de otoño

Er Begoño?


En reuniones y bailes

En saraos mu importantes

¿Será que tiene gran verga

Er Begoño?


¿Muerdealmohadas, soplanucas?

Está siempre, falta nunca

¿Tendrá Polla en to' er coño

Er Begoño?


También florece en verano

Mujero de un presidente

Don Antonio el intendente

Der Begoño


¿Dónde vas Aspaña libre

Ande vas Aspaña obrera

Mirando abajo al badajo

der Begoño?


En otros grandes paises

Tentaron con mano fiera

¡Biden dioses!, la entrepierna

der Begoño


Huyeron con gran espanto

Protegiendo con la mano

La entrada propia del ano

der Begoño


En llegando a este moño

Un Vergoño, un etna echo

Quisiera ver al Antonio

i ar Begoño


Ni el toro ni las guitarras

Aspañolas o etnianas

Nos salvarán dese coño

Der Begoño​


----------



## Escachador (2 Jul 2022)

La plebe siempre ha puesto motes a sus dirigentes.

Que se joda y arreando que es gerundio.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

Es madre, podemos llamarle Madroño


----------



## keylargof (2 Jul 2022)

No tenéis vergüenza A todos los que hacèis bromas con Begoña espero que os dè un buen pollazo en la frente.


----------



## mikiflush (2 Jul 2022)

Si yo fuera elle, Begoño, me mosquearía que a cualquier acto social al que me presentase, todo el mundo me mirase la nuez y la entrepierna.

Con lo que se está llevando crudo sin dar palo al agua, no me parece un precio muy alto la verdad. Por 4 millones de euros al mes yo iría con el rabo fuera si fuese necesario.


----------



## Epsilon69 (2 Jul 2022)

Dice el begoño que está harto y que todos le vais a comer la polla.


----------



## tracrium (2 Jul 2022)

¿Indigna a las redes?
Los palmeros de Twitter no son las redes.


----------



## Urquiza (2 Jul 2022)

Veo más insulto llamarla "catedrática" que Begoño.
Básicamente porque ese zoquete con patas no creo que sea capaz de enlazar dos frases seguidas sin ayuda de un asesor.


----------



## radovan (2 Jul 2022)

Menudo shemale Paco


----------



## magnificent (2 Jul 2022)

Tapadera victimista de la izquierda chavista para no hablar del enchufe que tiene en la univerzidad


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Jul 2022)

Pues que deje de toquetear a Biden...


----------



## AssGaper (2 Jul 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> ¿Ese apodo nació aquí en burbuja? pregunto



Tu qué crees? Jaja


----------



## Dragón Asesino (2 Jul 2022)

Begoño = troons para los americanos


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> No tenéis vergüenza A todos los que hacèis bromas con Begoña espero que os dè un buen pollazo en la frente.



Hijoputa


----------



## |||||||| (2 Jul 2022)

El Begoño nunca ha ido al ginecólogo, de hecho ya le toca hacerse la prueba de la próstata.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (2 Jul 2022)

¿Y la marida del Begoño que dice al respecto?


----------



## tiopipe (2 Jul 2022)

Pos Pa mi que begoño tiene más rabo que antonio


----------



## Desgracia (2 Jul 2022)

Begoño es una mujer 100% y los fachitas que lo criticáis le podéis comer la polla.


----------



## Shingen (2 Jul 2022)

Begoño no tiene coño,
Begoño tiene un mandao,
y el mandao de Begoño
de tamaño va bien sobrao.


----------



## Jevitronka (2 Jul 2022)

Existe una aldea en Pontevedra que se llama PEDROÑO  









Habitantes Pedroño 2000-2021


Evolucion de la poblacion de Pedroño desde 2000 hasta 2021




www.google.com


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (2 Jul 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> El Begoño nunca ha ido al ginecólogo, de hecho ya le toca hacerse la prueba de la próstata.



A propósito de este tema, un periódico "gabacho" expuso que a la Brigitt@ del Maricrón ya la habían operado de próstata.


----------



## crash2012 (2 Jul 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Informalia
> 1/07/2022 - 11:15
> 
> 
> ...




Pos yo me rio


Jodeos


----------



## Joaquim (2 Jul 2022)

Y esto quien lo dice, porque no veo el artículo firmado por ningún periolisto; al igual es que el que ha escrito esto, además de lameculos y llorón, es también un cagón.


----------



## socrates99 (2 Jul 2022)

Begoñe


----------



## Nut (2 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1108219
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1108221



Las manos nos dicen que es una hembra. Total.

Siento defraudar a los fans delos travelos, lecheros y demás....


----------



## Nut (2 Jul 2022)

Esta info si que es relevante.Mucho.

Empezamos a entender lo del espionaje a Sanchez lo del Sahara etc,etc.....

Esto es lo que interesa.

Que Begoña sea-que no lo es-begoño.Es IRRELEVANTE.

Tanto como que a Macron le gustan las viejas.A mi como sise la casca a dos manos, la verdad.....

Pero esta información....Esto ya es harina de otro costal.


----------



## cabronavirus (2 Jul 2022)

Begoño más rabo que el Demoño.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jul 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Las manos nos dicen que es una hembra. Total.
> 
> Siento defraudar a los fans delos travelos, lecheros y demás....



seguro ? 
yo creo que la longitud de los dedos indice y anular nos dice lo contrario


----------



## elena francis (2 Jul 2022)

Joder. La llama catedrática. 

Menudo panfleto.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (2 Jul 2022)

Las movidas y sospechas con el currículo académico de ese matrimonio de patanes habría hecho dimitir a cualquier politico con un mínimo de dignidad en cualquier pais de la UE.

La pájara, como titulación oficial parece que solo tiene el COU; el, viendo el asuntillo de la tesis doctoral, probablemente compro hasta el aprobado del COU.

La España moderna, esta claro...


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (2 Jul 2022)

Si le han colocado ese mote no es porque se le quiera insultar o meterse con Sanchez, es porque directamente se duda de su género, y el tema es que hay precedentes en estas cosas. Sin ir mas lejos la mujer de Obama es un tio, en eso no hay dudas, y una vez levantada la liebre empiezan las sospechas en lo que respecta a los nuevos jovenes líderes mundiales de la escuela de presidentes del foro económico mundial. Gente rara, con aspecto raro, emparejados con gente mas rara aún, salidos todos ellos del mismo sitio y seleccionados a dedo para sus cargos de presidentes.

Tenemos a Macrón, a Putín, a Trudó, a los de Australia y Nueva Zelanda, seguramente a Obama, a Sanchez no se le nombra porque es un don nadie al frente de un pais reducido a la irrelevancia, pero seguramente también venga de ahí. Da que pensar, da muchísimo que pensar, ahí hay cosas muy raras y ninguna es buena.

Mirad que amigos se les ve a estos dos, ¿irían a la escuela juntos?.


----------



## ShellShock (2 Jul 2022)

"Catedrática".

Vaya cojonazos tienen los progres. El maridito le regala una cátedra y ya es "catedrática". Aunque hay que reconocer que, sorprendentemente, en esto Sánchez ha sido muy humilde en comparación con su coleguita el chepudo de la coleta podrida, que ha enchufado a varias concubinas y barraganas en el congreso, en algún periódico e incluso como ministra a una de ellas.

Lo normal para un cerebrín de una carrera de verdad (Matemáticas, Física, Informática, Teleco, Industriales, Caminos y no sé si alguna más) que no tenga padrinos mafiosos es tirarse sus 15-20 añitos comiendo mierda, dando las asignaturas que nadie quiere dar, y publicando 2-3-4 (esto también depende de la especialidad, claro) artículos decentes en buenas revistas o congresos de máxima categoría para optar a una plaza de profesor titular, no ya a catedrático.

¿Alguien tiene a mano el CV de la "catedrática" para comparar?


----------



## Abrojo (2 Jul 2022)

Vergoño


----------



## kyohan (3 Jul 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Las manos nos dicen que es una hembra. Total.
> 
> Siento defraudar a los fans delos travelos, lecheros y demás....



Tiene más nuez que el tío de atrás.

Begoño es un hombre, y lo sabes.


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Jul 2022)

No sé la intenta ridiculizar. Se intenta hacer ver lo que es, osease un hombre. 

En Francia no tienen tantos problemas con est€ temas. La mujer de Macron se operó de la próstata hace poco


----------



## furia porcina (3 Jul 2022)

Pues si la feminidad de Begoñ@ la va a defender un medio que asegura que es catedrática, mal empezamos…


----------



## OBDC (4 Jul 2022)

Brigitte Macron se somete a una operación estética en un hospital privado de París


La esposa de Emmanuel Macron fue intervenida, el pasado 17 de julio, durante tres horas por una conocido cirujano plástico



www.abc.es







Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (4 Jul 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> ¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que la ropa no tiene género, que no se sabe con exactitud qué es una mujer o un hombre y que todos somos bisexuales? ¿Ahora se ofende Begoño por no parecer una encasillada mujer CIS hetero? ¿Porqué tanto interés en seguir la tóxica y rígida versión hetero patriarcal que los hombres CIS tienen de una oprimida mujer? ¿Porqué tratar de encajar con un canon de belleza opresor de la feminidad que una sociedad machista nos impuso?
> Por cierto, buenos tríceps y deltoides gostosos.


----------



## Topacio (4 Jul 2022)

Se joda, además no se sabe nada de la vida de esa "mujer"


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (4 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> *BE - GO - ÑO*



*BEGOTUDA.*


----------



## stoker31 (5 Jul 2022)

Tiene pinta de mamporrera en un bukkake de Torbe

Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## gabrielo (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí el mote me parece gracioso. Son personajes públicos, así que es normal que se haga jerigonza y chanza de ellos cuando toca. Que piel más fina, joder



A mi por ejemplo la mujer de rajoy tiene mis respetos parece buena mujer otra cosa es. El begoño Un empotrador que le hace morder almuadas a nuestro superman.

Hablando en serio me parece una persona repuznante tan mala gente y trepa como su churri


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Nov 2022)

Begoñe


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Nov 2022)

Begoñi ñi ñi

En realidad es poco original, es copiar lo que le hacían a Michelle obaba.

Supongo que a estas alturas, las paredes de media españa estarán tapizadas de “BEGOÑO TIENE RABO”


----------



## UNGERN (7 Nov 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Si le han colocado ese mote no es porque se le quiera insultar o meterse con Sanchez, es porque directamente se duda de su género, y el tema es que hay precedentes en estas cosas. Sin ir mas lejos la mujer de Obama es un tio, en eso no hay dudas, y una vez levantada la liebre empiezan las sospechas en lo que respecta a los nuevos jovenes líderes mundiales de la escuela de presidentes del foro económico mundial. Gente rara, con aspecto raro, emparejados con gente mas rara aún, salidos todos ellos del mismo sitio y seleccionados a dedo para sus cargos de presidentes.
> 
> Tenemos a Macrón, a Putín, a Trudó, a los de Australia y Nueva Zelanda, seguramente a Obama, a Sanchez no se le nombra porque es un don nadie al frente de un pais reducido a la irrelevancia, pero seguramente también venga de ahí. Da que pensar, da muchísimo que pensar, ahí hay cosas muy raras y ninguna es buena.
> 
> Mirad que amigos se les ve a estos dos, ¿irían a la escuela juntos?.




Ahora hay que añadir a éste.


----------



## NIKK (7 Nov 2022)

A ver, tiene cara y cuerpo de trans, las cosas como son.


----------



## socrates99 (7 Nov 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Ahora hay que añadir a éste.



Este no es el portero del Sevilla?


----------



## Avioncito (7 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> A mi por ejemplo la mujer de rajoy tiene mis respetos parece buena mujer otra cosa es. *El begoño Un empotrador que le hace morder almuadas a nuestro superman*.
> 
> Hablando en serio me parece una persona repuznante tan mala gente y trepa como su churri


----------



## Rael (7 Nov 2022)

*Subrogados*.

Hijos made in U A.

Vientre de alquiler, óvulos de chortina comprados y mucho almiron lactantes.

Eso explicaría el apoyo incondicional a Zelensky que igual posee ciertos documentos...


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> A mi por ejemplo la mujer de rajoy tiene mis respetos parece buena mujer otra cosa es. El begoño Un empotrador que le hace morder almuadas a nuestro superman.
> 
> Hablando en serio me parece una persona repuznante tan mala gente y trepa como su churri



No tengo ni puta idea de quién es la mujer de rajoy


----------

